# 3751 to San Diego



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm suprised no one has posted anything about this excursion. 3751 will be pulling an excursion from LAUPT to San Diego and return on June 1st. 3751 is the first steam locomotive to run over this line in more than 50 years. She also has the distinction of pulling the last steam powered "San Diegan" in 1953. I got my tickets-it should be pretty cool.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

She will also be at Fullerton RR Days. May 3&4. The DelOro Pacific is also usually there. I will be working on the 4th. Look me up.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out where I will be to snap pictures.... Would love to be on the 2.3% grade and curve in miramar area... not sure I can get there... I have a Northern with the same road number. 

Maybe some other people want to meet up to railfan this one... also, the tracks parallel the freeway for about 20 miles... should be some good shooting. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Greg- Your best bet for getting pictures of 3751 on the Miramar grade is Nancy Ridge Road, If I recall when I rode the Coaster last, Nancy Ridge is across the canyon from the tracks. Look up Nancy Ridge Road in San Diego on Google earth. From what it looks like, there are plenty of places where one can view trains as they climb up through the canyon. Plus-LGB of America has their headquarters there. Good Hunting!


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

The Del Mar Historical Society is hosting a gathering to watch the #3751. It's open to the public and will be held on the outside patio of the Brigatine restaurant bet. 2-4 P.M. on June 1st. Cost is $15 and includes "finger foods" and a cash bar. For more info and reservations visit their website at www.delmarhistoricalsociety.org or call (858) 794-0029. 

I was a kid living in Del Mar in 1953. My dad was a veterinarian and our pet hospital was next to the race track and adjacent to the tracks. In those days there was a wye and they unloaded the race horses at a loading dock right next to our place. Everyday during the season, they parked one train there and on the weekends there were two or three. Great stuff. They just sat there all day steaming. 

Tom Rey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is the 2.3% grade in miramar I referred to. I have seen it, actually when going to LGBoA, noticed the tight curve, always wondered how the tracks got out of Sorrento Valley and around the deep canyon paralleling highway 5. 

I'm hoping to find others that want to get together... of course, I could just walk from my house the 3/4 mile to the tracks in Carlsbad... 

Tom, there is a "bird farm" / hospital on Jimmy Durante just south of the fairgrounds entrance, could that be the same place? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Greg, 

That's it. My dad built the original all by himself with some help from some guys who owned a grocery store in town. It was built in 1948. I've got a lot of photos of it in those days. As you look at it from the road, we lived on the right side and the bedrooms were on the second floor. Mine was on the left side facing the street. 

I went up there a couple of years ago and left some photos with the vet. He was supposed to do a history of it. Never heard from him and don't know that he ever followed through. 

Tom


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Josef Rieder on 04/24/2008 11:01 PM
I'm suprised no one has posted anything about this excursion. 3751 will be pulling an excursion from LAUPT to San Diego and return on June 1st. 3751 is the first steam locomotive to run over this line in more than 50 years. She also has the distinction of pulling the last steam powered "San Diegan" in 1953. I got my tickets-it should be pretty cool. 




Waaaaaay to go, Josef! Back when they were rebuilding #3751 a few of us over here sent a small contribution to help the effort along, so I still feel a tiny bit responsible for the success this wonderful locomotive has enjoyed over the years. In this house we have every video/DVD ever made/available over here, and I have to admit that the video versions are starting to show their age from so much playing. 

I also have the Broadway Limited H0 version right in front of me as I write this note, alongside the Sunset Hobbies SP&S #700, the other great railroad love of my life. 

Please post many piccies, and enjoy - the tac famb are VERY envious of you and your opportunity, and wish you great enjoyment of it! 

Best graders 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

The 3751 will be steamed up and moving to Fullerton, CA on Friday Morning, 5-2-08. They will leave the Amtrak roundhouse around 9:00 am, probably pulled by a BNSF diesel. Go to the Olive Branch wye and back to the Fullerton Depoit where it will be on display, arriving there around noon. Plenty of opportunity to get photos in action if you are careful. Just remember, don't trespass on the RR property for your photos and you will be fine. It will return to the roundhouse sometime Sunday Evening the 4th. Just as info.


----------



## John Gates (Jan 4, 2008)

Sure is quiet around here in San Diego as to the logistics of turning 3751 around. Anyone on here know where (National City balloon or Miramar Y) and is the Washington street Y out of the question or not.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I read that the train was going all the way to downtown San Diego...and that the passengers had an hour to tour downtown. My thinking was that was when they'd be turning the engine around. I have not idea where that turn is happening...but I think the Mirimar Y is a bit far. Another item of note...they're taking 4 hours to get from LA to San Diego...which is NOT exactly burning up the rail.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 

Perhaps they are allowing for run-bys? 

I saw a video of that line once, from the modern era, and that is what? 90 MPH trackage? How many miles from LA to SD? I wonder if Amtrak/ UP isn't limiting their speed to 50 mph due since it is a steam engine (who cares about the design, right?!). 

An hour seems like an awfully short stop. Barely enough time to get through In and Out burger. (I secretly wish we had an In and Out burger here in PA. I guess we'll have to be satisfied with 5 Guys, another greasy burger joint). 

Mark


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops....it's a three hour stop in San Deigo. That's lotsa time to visit in the Gas Lamp District and have a great meal. The details are at this link http://www.sbrhs.org/Pages/sdiego.html. 

The track from San Diego to Oceanside is NOT certified for high speed operations. Once past Oceanside the track is certified for operations up to around 90 mph...how far north I don't know. This is the "other than Washington to Boston" high speed train track in the United States. If she's running hard, you'll have a tough time staying up with the train as it parallels Iinterstate 5 through Camp Pendleton. 

The regional commuter train schedule (the Coaster) is useful for predicting when the train will be at certain locations in San Diego. If it leaves San Diego station on time at 2:30 PM then and she goes as fast as the Coaster, then: 

Sorrento Valley hill by LGB -- 2:50PM 
Fair Grounds (trestle) -- 2:58 PM 
Solana Beach -- 3:00 PM 
Encinitas -- 3:04 PM 
Batiquitos Lagoon (trestle) -- 3:10 PM 
Oceanside -- 3:24 PM


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 

That sounds like a great ride and day!! We're doing a small double header on Sunday at the Wilmington and Western in Delaware. They are doubleheading their 4-4-0 and 0-6-0 for a leisurely 15 mile round trip. Sunday is a good day for Steam!! Hope you guys get a lot of good pictures and videos! 

The Harrisburg to Philly (Keystone) line is not part of the Northeast Corridor per se, but it does have track speed up to 110 mph. I also thought that parts of the North Carolina commuter train service were high speed. Maybe as gas prices spiral out of control, we'll see a bigger demand for existing train service to improve. 

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I want to catch it southbound. On Sunday, what time do you think it would hit the Miramar grade Mike? 

Morover, do you want to go out there and try to see it chugging up that grade? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooooh, please post some photos when you can!! I wish we could make it down to snap our own photos!


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Mike and Greg, 

I'm going to try and catch it both S/B and N/B. I found two spots down on my end. 1st is Morena Blvd. just south of Balboa. The second is along Santa Fe St. which runs north from Balboa immediately past the I 5 overpass. I checked out both at zero dark thirty this morning. The biggest logistical problem is the Rock and Roll marathon and all the streets they blocked off. Who in their right mind would want to run when they could watch a vintage steam loco? But, who would want to run 26 miles anyhow? That what cars and trucks are for. 

The neat thing about Santa Fe St. is there is a place you can get so close that you could get run over. Talk about getting up close and personal.


----------



## John Gates (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm on my way to 'dog beach' at Del Mar to meet the grandkids. Then downtown to witness the turn around.


----------



## svanni (Jan 4, 2008)

I was able to see it pass through Oceanside. Sorry, no photo's. It was a superb treat. Plan on catching it again on the return trip. I will bring a camera this time. The shear power was awesome!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I caught it at 7PM as it climbed the hill from Solana Beach northbound. It was movin'... I did get a video of it but the upload is unavailable now on MLS...and I think I'm also hitting the 100M upper limit when I try to FTP it to my space. Will contact Shad to see what is the matter.


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Just got home from LAUPT and the excursion, other than running really late and having the train go into emergency near Stuart Mesa, the trip was great. They really let her roll coming back up from San Diego.


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, I waited 3 and a half hours for its S/B trip. Finally had to leave. I had a great viewing spot if it had ever shown up. Fortunately, I received a lot of photos from others who must have had bathroom facilities near by. 

Tom Rey


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

Check my post("For those of us who missed it") showing the Youtube video of 3751 climbing Miramar grade.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Josef said...she was really rollin' along. 

Like my wife said..."You mean we sat here for 4 hours to see the train go by in 30 seconds?" 
I said "yep"...and kept my mouth closed after that.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

More video's here http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/4/postid/32668/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------

